# Monarch Ghost Project Thread-pics



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

*Well I received the test shot this morning, Scott told me about the problems with assembly and parts fit, there is some gaps, but can be easily puttied with aves,Scott is working on fixing the fit bugs, the detail is like the Nossy kit, with a nice paint job , this kit will be a show stopper.I started the assembly, and will be doing the putty work tonight and tommorrow, after the putty work the kit will be washed again in mild detergent, then the base coat.Please check back for updates and wips and finished model.Be free to ask questions.Look at the parts, to get an idea what the kit is like.Thank you for looking.*

*Randy*


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and the update. Can't wait to see what you do with this one. What kind of paint scheme do you use for a "ghost?" How will you emphasize lighting from the torch flame? This will be a beauty!

I want a couple of these...NOW! :-D


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Definitely looks like it will be a winner!! :thumbsup: 

Wayne


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Ghost*

From looking at the parts and partial build up I suppose one could install one or two green or other color 3MM or 5MM LED to make a internal ghost glow emaninting from the ribcage and head. I think that would look cool. Too bad the figure is cast in dark red styrene. if it were in white the green or blue LED on a unpainted figure would add further to a ghost glow similar to a luminators kit. I am not nit picking the kit, it just was a thought :freak:

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I think I read on another post that he was going to be molded in another colour. The test shots only are molded in Nossy red.
He looks like an interesting build. I'm gonna enjoy this!!
Chris.


----------



## eatcrow2 (Dec 20, 2007)

Great photos!!! Will definitely be getting one of these........:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I will paint him more like a zombie ghost like in the movie the fog 1980, with rot and dull color, and lighting from torch


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I heard that it would be molded in a light blue plastic...This kit looks sweeeeeet... cant wait to get my claws on a bunch of these...looking forward, Buzz to seeing your take on this kit, your work on Nosferatu is simply spectacular...this kit ,like Nossy is a diorama just waiting to happen and is another welcome addition to my Aurora collection.:woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Randy,

This one looks to be a very cool kit! I can't wait to see what you do with it.
Thanks for the pre-WIP pics!

I've got this one pre-ordered. I love the look of this diorama.

MMM


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Drool, drool, drool...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Will this be the official plastic color of plastic they will use.Will the box they use to put the kit into be of better quality than the Nosferatu box.Will the kit be bagged inside the box and the box sealed with cello plastic this time.And will the styrene plastic selected respond better to regular plastic model kit glues.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

From what I know...

NO-YES-YES-YES-?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

What glue do you recommend for this kit? For Nosferatu I just used regular Testors model glue in the tube and had no problems...the detail in the face looks great, very ghoulish... man I love this kit already
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've started assembling mine with Revell Contacta liquid glue and had no problems. Looks and works like regular styrene to me.
Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW Man look at the lines in his face! Oh yeah....I can't wait to see this paintjob!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Randy,looking forward to seeing ya hit this one with the paints!:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Scott told me that color of plastic will be different, not sure what color, also an owl and window bars are included, I will go with bars, gives a creepy effect.I have no further info on packaging of kit,Scott mentioned last night that the little bugs are being fixed, again this is a rough testshot, so dont judge this kit.

Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I like the idea of having a choice of either bars or the owl...this is going to be a very cool kit!
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Most of of the putty work is done, have to do more seams, here is a view of him on stairs at different angles.I filled his eyes and mouth in, becuase of my painting scheme i have in mind, glowing eyes and mouth , to make him look like a spirit, not human.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cool! :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing the WIP shots Randy. I'm really looking forward to this kit. The glowing eyes and mouth will make for a really nifty effect.


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

Not exactly Mr. America is he? lol Will never win a beauty contest.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

That looks really cool! :thumbsup:

Thanks for the pics of the build-up so far Randy. The Ghost looks great along side The Prisoner. 

RK


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes, sounds like great potential for a back-to-back lazy susan mounting.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Randy, thanks for sharing the progress with us. That wrinkled weathered face is sweet. I'm curious, does the ghost have a mouth insert?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

ChrisW said:


> Randy, thanks for sharing the progress with us. That wrinkled weathered face is sweet. I'm curious, does the ghost have a mouth insert?


Chris there is no mouth insert, i filled mouth,nose and eyes with putty , for special painting effects to create the character thats lurking inside my brain,lol, for some reason, I think of the pirates glowing orange eyes from the Fog 1980, I am going to make him a Ghost zombie like creature, so I can paint lighting effects on him, I will be adding more wips as I progress in stages in this thread.

Randy


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks. Looking forward to seeing your work!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Note to Monarch: how about crafting a quick mouth insert? I'm not exactly handy with putty.
And thanks for the updates on how the kit builds, Buzz. This should be drop-dead sweet.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

What kind of putty are you using on the seams Buzz?

RK


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I want to do one with the owl...one with the bars...and another with led lights, man I'm going to need about six of these kits...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> What kind of putty are you using on the seams Buzz?
> 
> RK


Using aves apoxie sculpt and a tad of squadron white in tight spots.Aves does not shrink plus it can be sculpted.

Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

From the picture you posted the Ghost and the Forgotten Prisoner look pretty close in size (meaning the figures themselves) Are they fairly close? Reason I'm asking is that I might Kit Bash with one of the Ghost models I plan to get using FP parts.
Mcdee


----------



## Nosferatu (Dec 16, 2007)

That's a nice kit, can't wait to get my 6 kits.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> From the picture you posted the Ghost and the Forgotten Prisoner look pretty close in size (meaning the figures themselves) Are they fairly close? Reason I'm asking is that I might Kit Bash with one of the Ghost models I plan to get using FP parts.
> Mcdee


Not really the ghost is more in size with the aurora mummy.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Buzz...back to the drawing table
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mcdee, The Mummy, as you probably know, is 1/8 scale. The only skeleton kits I know of are: Airfix 1/6
Renwal 1/4(?)
Warriors 1/35
MPC pirates 1/16

I think there was a 1/8 scale visible human kit I built in the '70's but I can't remember the manufacturer. Maybe someone out there remembers?
You could also try some of the medical teaching aids suppliers. 
Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the tips Chris...I've checked through my old Customizing kits (whose scale is anyones guess?) and I've got a bag full of bones and I know that I did have that 1/8 skeleton made in the 70's that you speak of,(I always liked skeletons) so...the search is on...this Ghost model is keeping me busy... and it hasn't even hit the shelves yet!
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

more wips setting patterns up on head, he will look like a ghost at the end.There will be 15 layers of paint on him all transparent, hard to explain, but you will see the transformation.His body will be base coated as well.
Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking good Randy...this is the first time I've seen the hands close up and the detail is simply fantastic...the face too! Man you weren't kidding when you said this would be a show stopper...I am really looking forward to all your wips... You're covering this like a tutorial and I appreciate all the time and effort you are sharing with all of us...your talent is undeniable (and I hope you don't mind me plagiarizing the hell out of you) Can't wait to see more!!!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Randy even though its in the early stages of paint its really looking Fantastic so far and cant wait to see it finished!:thumbsup:


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

With him in that white suit..in that pose...I can hear him singing:

"I write the songs that make the whole world sing!"

Followed by:

"Mandy"


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Your close up pic looks GREAT! I love the details that they have captured with this kit. The different skin textures and face wrinkles...this will be a great kit!

So far so good...stiill although in the early stages. I can't wait to see the transparent paint scheme that you are concocting! Sounds creepy yet cool!

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Layer 2- I deceided to make him into a spirit, more challenging, I will have him glowing more, as I progress, like I said there will be a lot of thin layers, now have my basic template to create now.Basically I will add darks later on to bring out all the grisly details, and adding more hues darker and lighter until he looks like a ghost, my goal is to make him transparent blending in his surroundings like a ghost, but not omitting details, the wall was sprayed lighter where the torch will be, again setting up my basic pattern, and adding lights and darks going back and forth, I enjoy doing this style on some kits, it really sets the mood.Glad you are enjoying the wips.The kit isnt half done yet, but starting to shape.
Buzz


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Randy what ever direction you take on the Ghost in my opion it will be a knockout of a paint job to see!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

All dressed up in white it's Saturday Night Fever all over again.On the serious side.What great details,it should be an incredible kit to build.Can hardly wait to see the finished version of your paint job.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

First I saw the white suite and thought you were going to go Liberace on him. ThenI saw the latest pics.....WOW!!! I am keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I can't wait to see it finished! I can't wait to get one. I like this kit better than Nosferatu. It leaves open more painting possibilities, I think.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool! That is one neat kit! I'll have to get one for a zombie diorama! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks again for walking us through your steps in building and painting this awesome kit. The scheme of layered translucent paints sounds really interesting, and I look forward to seeing what you have in mind. Looks to be a show stopper!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Layer 3

Now its starting to get character, I started the lighting with mist orange on wall from torch, I misted the ghost with a light yellow shade mist, starting to look like a spirit, its going the way I want.
next the dark tones will be applied to bring out the details,See how he is starting to look like a ghost?, he glows more in person, but you get the idea,
there is so many ways to do this kit, he could be in green glows, with purple walls, its endless how a modeller can paint this, again he can be painted like a rotting corpse.This style isnt hard to do, just takes patience, and a bit of airbrush knowledge, nothing too complex.The secret to realistic painting is layering light coats of paint, this can be done my a hand brush also using washes with drybrushing.
buzz


----------



## eatcrow2 (Dec 20, 2007)

Fantastic in-progress photos!!!!! Your pics really show the great detail that this figure has. I would think that photos like this would go a long way in swaying any on-the fence buyers who weren't sure about grabbing this gem.. Please keep them coming............


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Randy,This coming along really sweet from start to finish this will be a eye catcher for sure:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking Good, Buzz I take it you did this work with an air brush...I haven't got one and I paint with brushes... sometimes I'll use an aerosol can of paint to do larger pieces ...my question is can this effect you're working on be achieved with aerosols ...I doubt I could get this effect with brushes...especially the misting...or would you suggest I get an air brush kit, if so, which one would you suggest? One more question are you using acrylic or enamel paint? Sorry for the constant hounding you must be getting a million questions...I'm just so jazzed about this kit:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> Looking Good, Buzz I take it you did this work with an air brush...I haven't got one and I paint with brushes... sometimes I'll use an aerosol can of paint to do larger pieces ...my question is can this effect you're working on be achieved with aerosols ...I doubt I could get this effect with brushes...especially the misting...or would you suggest I get an air brush kit, if so, which one would you suggest? One more question are you using acrylic or enamel paint? Sorry for the constant hounding you must be getting a million questions...I'm just so jazzed about this kit:wave:
> Mcdee


No problem glad to help, yes you can get an effect like this by using brushes and washes,Spray cans are good for cars and big areas, but not for this, there is 4 different colors that are misted for a transperant look.
The best beginner airbrush to get started and learn from is the passche H , but you will need a compressor, those diapram ones break down, I use a piston compressor with a holding tank.But these are exspensive, you may want to take a course in airbrushing to see if you like it before for spending money.
It takes a while to master an airbrush for doing effects, but once you get the hang of it, its a godsend.
I use acrylic paints, mostly tamiya, and I mix up my own colors.
If you ever go to wonderfest I believe they have an airbrush course there.
Hope this helps

Buzz


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you for your quick response, Buzz...and yes this info helps immensely . I've been meaning to get an airbrush for a while now and this puts the icing on the cake...I plan to get a bunch of Ghost kits (6-10) so if I screw up horribly...I'm covered...and I can learn about stripping kits too! (putting a positive spin on things of course)
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> Thank you for your quick response, Buzz...and yes this info helps immensely . I've been meaning to get an airbrush for a while now and this puts the icing on the cake...I plan to get a bunch of Ghost kits (6-10) so if I screw up horribly...I'm covered...and I can learn about stripping kits too! (putting a positive spin on things of course)
> Mcdee


You're welcome
Buzz


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

OHHHHH, WOW....so THAT is what you meant by glowing/lighting. Man I can't wait to see this one!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looking great and can't wait to see it finished! I've got an airbrush but I'm too lazy to use it and keep mixing up paints etc.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Buzz,
Are you using art or recommendations as a guide or is the coloring your own design?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

ChrisW said:


> Buzz,
> Are you using art or recommendations as a guide or is the coloring your own design?


Its my own coloring design how I visiual it in my mind. the nossy was my own coloring also.Scott gave me full freedom on painting.
Btw I used to do oil paintings of portaits and landscapes, no different here, the styrene is my canvas.

Randy


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Buzz, sorry if this was asked/explained, but are you using layered mists of transparent acrylics? or just mists of regular acrylics that go on so light that they have transparency to them?

Another one outta the park - thanks for the WIPs!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Randy...

SWEET looking job so far! Keep up the nice looking work!!!

And thanks again for the WIP pics!

I can't wait to get my hands on this one!

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

frankenstyrene said:


> Buzz, sorry if this was asked/explained, but are you using layered mists of transparent acrylics? or just mists of regular acrylics that go on so light that they have transparency to them?
> 
> Another one outta the park - thanks for the WIPs!


No sorries glad to answer=regular acrylics.

bUZZ


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Buzz, how much are you thinning your acrylic paint? Thinner than the standard milk consistancy?

RK


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Buzz, how much are you thinning your acrylic paint? Thinner than the standard milk consistancy?
> 
> RK


Roy , almost water consistancy for lighting effects on wall and figure, misting gives him a ghost like apprearance.Paint is mixed with tamiya airbrush thinner.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Buzz for that info, also the putty question you answered.

 Ain't modeling cool! 

RK


----------

